# Teledienstgesetz



## bastel_wastel (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich komme mit diesem Teledienstgesetz nicht ganz zurecht. Ich habe mir den Gesetzestext durchgelesen, aber natürlich nicht so viel verstanden.
Ich mache eine rein private Homepage mit ein paar Bildern, aber keiner Werbung und vor allem ohne Gewinnerzielung oder ähnlichem.

Bin ich verpflichtet ein Impressum zu machen und wenn ja, was muss da stehen. Ich möchte eigentlich nicht so gern,meine TEl.nr oder vollständige Adresse auf meiner Seite stehen haben?


Danke


----------



## Christoph (21. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab den Thread mal in den richtigen Bereich verschoben


----------



## Tim C. (21. Oktober 2003)

> Ich mache eine rein private Homepage mit ein paar Bildern, aber keiner Werbung und vor allem ohne Gewinnerzielung oder ähnlichem.



Wenn das korrekt ist und ich das TDG richtig verstanden habe: Nein, dann bist du noch nicht verpflichtet ein Impressum auf deiner Seite zu haben. Schaden kann es jedoch nicht und da (nach irgendeinem Gerichtsurteil) es auch zumutbar ist, das Impressum bis zu 2 Clicks von der obersten Ebene der Homepage entfernt zu haben, denke ich, du solltest einfach mal über eine Art Impressum (Telefonnummer musst du ja nicht machen, weil du ja eigentlich auch noch nicht die Pflicht hast, überhaupt eins reinzusetzen) nachdenken, weil schaden kann es nicht und du bist auf alle Fälle auf der sicheren Seite, da die Auslegung des Begriffes kommerzielle Seite im Zweifelsfall nicht bei dir liegt, sondern bei einem freundlichen Paragraphenbieger 

In diesem Sinne
mfG
Tim


----------



## bastel_wastel (21. Oktober 2003)

Ok, danke.

Und wie sieht das aus, wenn ich eine HP für meinen Sportverein mache?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

nach dem Mediendienste-Staatsvertrag sind auch Anbieter nichtkommerzieller
Inhalte Impressumpflichtig. Allerdings reicht hier auf Grund der besonderen
Eigenart als reiner Mediendienst die Angabe von Name und Adresse des
Diensteanbieters.Erst der kommerzielle Betrieb eines Mediendienstes verpflichtet
zu mehr Angaben (wie z.B. eMail, UID, ...).

Also:
Für Webseitenbetreiber gilt nicht nur das Teledienstegesetz, sondern auch der
Staatsvertrag über Mediendienste.

Gruß
Martin


----------

